# New Printer - not sure what to do with this art



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

A new customer wants this on black t-shirts!! I am at a loss on how to do the art in Corel! Is there any quick tutorial on do this in Corel! BTW screen printing!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

This art is already in Corel (vector) format. Just open the pdf in corel.


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

splathead said:


> This art is already in Corel (vector) format. Just open the pdf in corel.


Sorry did not make myself clear. I opened it in Corel but it has about 20 colors. What is the best way to reduce those colors to print. We have a 4 station 6 color press. An epson 1430 with accurip. I have not done half tones yet- just 1 or 2 colors. Is there a good tutorial anywhere? I have to learn this at some point.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Depending on how pressed for time you are, there a lot of tutorials on you tube. if you have more time you might consider buying The "HOW TO GURUS" COREL X7 DVD SET.. pretty helpful stuff for me.. I am fairly new to corel too but in between the dvds and experimenting I am loving the program..
Good luck, and let us know how it works out


----------



## winkingpirate (Mar 8, 2014)

if you want the gradients you need to do simulated process. Or for this one job just get digital transfers made. 

Btw, the screen printing classes that Ryonet does covers simulated process. There's a also a ton of youtube videos on it.


----------



## thousandlegger (Jan 15, 2015)

Will the word "the" and the website be barely visible on a black shirt?


----------

